# Pistol smith recomendations needed.



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a WW2 issued Walther P38, taken off a Nazi officer by my Grandfather, complete with swastica's, leather holster, extra clip and everything. I doubt it has been fired since he came home to the states. Anyway I would like to get it in firing condition, I would like to find a gun smith that would look it over and make sure everything is in good condition. Please post your recomendations. Also how much would they charge, assuming it would need minimal new parts, springs, firing pin, ect.


----------

